# John Deere model 270 disc cutter/mower



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Just bought one, needs a little work, Does anyone own one.

I'm looking for a spec sheet and

I am wondering if the apron/curtain frame on mine maybe bent, so I have a question on how yours looks.

thanks


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

i have a 260 same mower little shorter where do you think its bent and you can find a break down on some jd dealer sites that have a online catalog


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

The frame which the curtain hangs on, and that folds up at the end the last support arm is shorter than the rest so how does your look does it just slights follow it back or is it a sharp cut?

also mine says 270 but is only 6 disc does that sound good,

lastly JD wants 800 for a new curtain, I found som eat CCM traxtor parts for 270, just wondering what size your curtain is, when I measure frame it look slike it should be 44 by 90 or 96, mine came with no curtain...can you tell me what you think?

thanks


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe the 270 is suppose to be a 9' cut and should have 7 discs not 6. If you need a cover for it you might wanna check with the Amish in Lawrenceburg. I do alot of business with them and have been pleased with the results. There is a guy down there who makes covers and most likely with know the specs for your mower at a much cheaper price. Let me know if you need anymore info.

Kyle


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

that would be great I do need a cover can you give me a name and number..again thanks.....what your saying makes sense, i thought a 270 would be a 9 foot, the metal cover says 270 but mine is 6 discs which sounds like a 260, i can only wonder if someone either replaced the sticker or metal cover with the wrong one,

i wonder if JD can run the serial number and tell me?


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Well seeing how he is Amish he doesn't have a phone or phone number! LMAO. I will try and get his name and address for you as a guy I work with is good friends with him. I would definitely do some digging into the serial number. You might even find something out online.

Kyle


----------

